# NSTs for Twins



## lfuller (Aug 21, 2007)

What are documentation requirements for NSTs for twins? Are two separate
reports required or are the words "reactive NSTs" sufficient?  Thank you.


----------



## amsmith22 (Sep 12, 2007)

you will need strips for each fetus w/interp and signature


----------



## lfuller (Sep 13, 2007)

Thank you for the reply!  I had given up checking for an answer.


----------

